# S Line rear valance/diffuser



## BlackBeast (Jan 14, 2016)

Looking to upgrade my standard unpainted plastic valance with an S line version. Found this on ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112137283243? ... EBIDX%3AIT but it doesn't come with the centre trim honeycombe part that clips in. Can these trims be bought separately from Audi? Had a look on ETKA and it's no help at all.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I think for that price and condition keep looking


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Also the Sline diffuser requires an Sline/TTS bumper, so probably worth getting a whole bumper with the diffuser together


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

I am looking to upgrade my standard diffuser to the TT sport one. Doesn't need a new bumper and still looks 10x more aggressive.


----------



## BlackBeast (Jan 14, 2016)

As far as I know the TTS Sline rear bumper has the square cap for the towing eye? If that's correct then I already have that as standard. My plan was to colour code an sline valance in any case so I don't mind the scratched paintwork.

Found a pic of what I currently have:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes that's a s-line bumper blackbeast

I have the same valance but sprayed it satin black and did the lip body coloured
Obviously wouldn't work on yours as the cars black 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

There's a third option for your bumper: The OEM carbon fiber diffuser (if you can find one). In your case, it would be a nice but subtle mod. 

EDIT: I see there's a copy for sale. Looks exactly like my OEM part. Don't know what the quality is like though. But they are priced quite low IMO. Can't be cheap to ship to the UK though...
http://www.modbargains.com/Audi-MK2-TT-Carbon-Fiber-Diffuser-AUDI8J03.htm


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

WoRkZ said:


> There's a third option for your bumper: The OEM carbon fiber diffuser (if you can find one). In your case, it would be a nice but subtle mod.
> 
> EDIT: I see there's a copy for sale. Looks exactly like my OEM part. Don't know what the quality is like though. But they are priced quite low IMO. Can't be cheap to ship to the UK though...
> http://www.modbargains.com/Audi-MK2-TT-Carbon-Fiber-Diffuser-AUDI8J03.htm


Looks like the non S Line /pre facelift bumber to me Workz.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

BlackBeast said:


> Looking to upgrade my standard unpainted plastic valance with an S line version. Found this on ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112137283243? ... EBIDX%3AIT but it doesn't come with the centre trim honeycombe part that clips in. Can these trims be bought separately from Audi? Had a look on ETKA and it's no help at all.


Have you contacted the supplier to see if they have the honeycomb section in another sale or if they can locate one for you ?


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Like the wheels on the red TT what size and design are those? Genuine Audi or replicas?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Like the wheels on the red TT what size and design are those? Genuine Audi or replicas?


19" RS6 replicas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean02409 (Jan 11, 2016)

Another Option is the OEM Audi Sports Diffuser, they do a twin exit version aswell, this clips into the standard bumper(with the circular towing eye cover!!)


----------



## Sean02409 (Jan 11, 2016)

Just seen that you already have a S line bumper - doh!! No idea if the valance above fits in that case!!!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

No it doesn't

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackBeast (Jan 14, 2016)

ReTTro fit said:


> Yes that's a s-line bumper blackbeast
> 
> I have the same valance but sprayed it satin black and did the lip body coloured
> Obviously wouldn't work on yours as the cars black


That really does look good on yours! As you say wouldn't work with black as there wouldn't be enough contrast to have the same effect that yours does. I'm leaning towards getting that sline valance, cut out the plastic where the honeycombe grille would be, fix a proper honeycombe mesh in its place and paint the whole thing black. Not sure how that would affect the aerodynamics at the rear though.



Templar said:


> Have you contacted the supplier to see if they have the honeycomb section in another sale or if they can locate one for you ?


I have and no they don't unfortunately.



Sean02409 said:


> Another Option is the OEM Audi Sports Diffuser, they do a twin exit version aswell, this clips into the standard bumper(with the circular towing eye cover!!)


Not a fan of the sports diffuser.


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi, I recently sold that diffuser to a forum member for £40 complete with honeycomb section!

Have you priced it up in Audi? For reference a TTS splitter (both parts is £180) so that diffuser must be much less?

Have you thought about a quad conversion with TTS Splitter. Here's my TDI


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Templar said:


> WoRkZ said:
> 
> 
> > There's a third option for your bumper: The OEM carbon fiber diffuser (if you can find one). In your case, it would be a nice but subtle mod.
> ...


I have a 2010 S-line model. But I think the refresh came in one year later here. So to you guys, this must be a 2009 trim. But yeah, S-line and Premium trims on my car (don't know if you guys get the same options... probably not).


----------



## NickHealy85 (Sep 9, 2016)

BlackBeast said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > Yes that's a s-line bumper blackbeast
> ...


I've got a white s-line bumper with the diffuser you're after which I may not need. I should know within the next week if I need it or not.....if I don't then you're more than welcome to take it off my hands.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

ReTTro fit said:


> Yes that's a s-line bumper blackbeast
> 
> I have the same valance but sprayed it satin black and did the lip body coloured
> Obviously wouldn't work on yours as the cars black
> ...


I like that! Is it possible to get this bumper with cut outs either side for the 3.2 exhasuts?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes 









https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121735480826

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackBeast (Jan 14, 2016)

Craig_09 said:


> Hi, I recently sold that diffuser to a forum member for £40 complete with honeycomb section!
> 
> Have you priced it up in Audi? For reference a TTS splitter (both parts is £180) so that diffuser must be much less?
> 
> Have you thought about a quad conversion with TTS Splitter. Here's my TDI


I've not no, I try to avoid my local Audi dealership as much as possible, but I might just have to call in and see what they say.

I've thought about something very similar as I considered the s line dual exit diffuser (found on the v6 I think), the cost to looks ratio of having to change the exhaust just doesn't add up for me, plus there's no benefit to having a dual/quad pipes on a 4 cylinder. Having said all that, yours does look good though 8)


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

ReTTro fit said:


> Yes
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121735480826
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent! Is the lower lip removable? Or do you just mask it up to spray body coloured?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Franzpan said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > Yes
> ...


I removed the entire splitter, masked up and did the lip red, the rest satin black as it was originally grey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

Great stuff, I think I'll get one of those on her at some stage. I have the standard splitter sprayed gloss black atm but I like the look of the body coloured lip


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

BlackBeast said:


> I've thought about something very similar as I considered the s line dual exit diffuser (found on the v6 I think), the cost to looks ratio of having to change the exhaust just doesn't add up for me, plus there's no benefit to having a dual/quad pipes on a 4 cylinder. Having said all that, yours does look good though 8)


Yeah I know what you mean.TTS splitters are around £100 second hand (£180 new), exhaust bracket &a rubber £20, Rear section quad exhaust £280. So a little expensive but looks 8)


----------



## BlackBeast (Jan 14, 2016)

Craig_09 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean.TTS splitters are around £100 second hand (£180 new), exhaust bracket &a rubber £20, Rear section quad exhaust £280. So a little expensive but looks 8)


If that's a standard Audi OEM cat back section that's not a bad price at all. Still, when there's absolutely nothing wrong with my current exhaust it's a little too hard to justify that outlay when I have other things I'd like to change on the car.

After some searching on here managed to find a pic of what I want on the right colour TT


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

No that price is stainless made uo in Custom exhaust shop rear section only

That was my standard diffuser which I sold on here


----------



## NickHealy85 (Sep 9, 2016)

Craig_09 said:


> No that price is stainless made uo in Custom exhaust shop rear section only
> 
> That was my standard diffuser which I sold on here


And now it's waiting patiently to go on my car


----------

